# Fiber festival- These are what I almost bought. Oh soooo cute.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Llamas they where oh so sweet. They were brothers and I wanted them. I really had to control my self DH would have left me if I did.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm sure you'd have had some explaining coming home with that lot!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I think they would look lovely on the couch.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Awwwh, looks what almost followed me home...yes I can see the temptation.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice looking animals! Lots of "fleece" on the hoof. :sm09:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great looking animals.!! I would have had a hard time too.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I had one and my husband said I think it would be cheaper to just go buy when you need some yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe no one would notice? Lol.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

luree said:


> I had one and my husband said I think it would be cheaper to just go buy when you need some yarn.


I have wanted a flock as young as I can remember always wanted a farm. They lady who had the black fellow who wanted to come home with me said he was not useful any more she used him for breeding I could never let them go. So farming would be out for me. I could not kill to eat or sell any of my stock. I had the dreams of meat chickens and layers well I have my girls and no way could I kill to eat or get rid of them. They are family. So I guess it is a good thing I did not get any thing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Such a temptation. I love to see them at yarn shows. Where were you?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am in Sullivan county about 80 mile north of NYC. I was only an Hour away from Rhinebeck. I do have 2 acres I could use most of it is forest. I do have a chicken coop with some girls.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> I am in Sullivan county about 80 mile north of NYC. I was only an Hour away from Rhinebeck. I do have 2 acres I could use most of it is forest. I do have a chicken coop with some girls.


Ah, close.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Couldn't you have told DH they were a new breed of dog, lol?


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Saw those guys, but came home with this: black merino, blue cormo top, lt gray cormo and green/mauve wool/ alpaca blend. Ready to spin today.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Silverpeep said:


> Saw those guys, but came home with this: black merino, blue cormo top, lt gray cormo and green/mauve wool/ alpaca blend. Ready to spin today.


Get spinning your roving is amazing. Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spindoctor said:


> Couldn't you have told DH they were a new breed of dog, lol?


I have 2 already would not let me get another of those either. Besides he is a old farmer boy knows what they all look like. lol lol He knows I have a hard time not coming home with anything. I would not have minded it. lol lol


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

The positive side of this is that it is all ready to start on - you don't have to shear, wash, card, spin and then knit. But again, you may want to reconsider!!!! lol


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

First time at Rhinebeck, so I couldn't find everything. I missed the merinos, and probably a whole lot more, but did find the cheviots, shetlands, soays, llamas, alpacas, and the paco-vicuñas. Oh how soft that paco-vicuna was. In the fleece barn, I found so many fleeces I would have loved to take home, but, alas, I have to use what I have before that can happen. The lady in the fleece barn highly recommended Spinzilla as a way of getting a lot spun up. I did get a Golding spindle and glass knitting needles. I had a wonderful time and cannot wait for next year. Will post a picture of my treasures tomorrow.
Oh, and I do think it is bigger than the Maryland sheep and wool.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I'm sure you'd have had some explaining coming home with that lot!


Obviously, you have never called your husband from a couple hundred miles away to inform him you have just bought three sheep <G>. And, yes, yes, I have, and at the time drove a compact sedan. He now accepts this as almost a given when I go to an S&W alone. I did resist buying a walking wheel yesterday, and I had the cash to do it, just didn't want to lug it in parts to the car <G>.


----------

